# Lock for bifold door



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

considering bi-folding door normally are quite thin .... I don't think traditional door lock can be installed there... so has to use other means of locking mechanism, I can imagine there are quite a few alternative... the easiest is to loop a wire on the door knob and put a small lock over there.... the other way is do those small ugly lock thing on the door which has a piece on one door and another piece on the other one and you put a regular lock over it..... I am sure there are other way you can put lock on the top or bottom as well .... etc...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If it folds into the bath you can use a decorative brass bolt that would get installed in the middle where the two doors hinge and slide into the frame. They have ones that will go from the top of the door to the bottom, with the controller in the middle. They are used on double hinged doors usually.
Less elegant is the hook and eye hardware.
Ron


----------

